# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Digital Marketing textbooks

## Random Hero

Hi,

I am looking for some beginner textbooks in digital marketing.

Can anyone suggest some for me.

----------


## Russelvn

Hi, just saw the post now. Anything specific? I have quite a collection over the years, hence starting a company but only going to launch about 2 months from now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Random Hero

> Hi, just saw the post now. Anything specific? I have quite a collection over the years, hence starting a company but only going to launch about 2 months from now. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Russel I am a beginner so anything on Novice level that you can suggest. also how to break into the industry. :Big Grin:

----------


## Russelvn

As a my understanding of marketing and business and life generally.. you have to know what it is you looking for.
Anything in novice on Digital marketing is like getting a library full of books, as much results as google would give you, I'm just trying to figure out what direction you going because the subject gets broader each day.

I can send you a bunch of nonsense information or I could point you in the direction of a starting point if you gave me a hint as to what the main idea behind it would be. Or a better question would be, what would you hope to accomplish once all the information is consumed, or even what skills do you hope to have.

Just an idea that can help me sift through the library.

----------


## skcinfotech

You can get some information regarding seo which is a part of digital marketing in the book named  seobook[dot]com.

----------


## mightytrader

"Contagious - Why Things Catch On" by Jonah Berger. This book provides specific, actionable techniques for helping information spread — for designing messages, advertisements, and content that people will share.

----------

